# NOVA DVR XP remote control retrofit



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Consider this a warning for anyone planning on purchasing the Teknatool retrofit kit for their DVR XP lathe. It is possible to make this work - but not easy.

Others can ignore this post.

Long message, in order to provide the gory details for anyone interested.

Last year Teknatool announced a new Remote Control function for upcoming NOVA DVR lathes, the 1624 and the latest 2024.

http://www.novatoolsusa.com/NOVA-DVR-Wireless-Remote-55518.htm

Teknatool designed a retrofit control panel for older DVR lathes, like my 1624 which I purchased in Oct 2010.

http://www.novatoolsusa.com/NOVA-DVR-Wireless-Remote-Retro-Fit-Kit-55519.htm

I thought this was vaguely interesting at the time.

I later saw an article or video by I think Lyle Jamieson stating a stop button on the tailstock end of the lathe is a must-have. I could see the benefits but did not think I may need this.

I recently started using my McNaughton coring system. Normally with my friend who stands at the control panel ready to turn off the lathe is needed.

I did one coring session by myself and had a couple of bowl blank dis-mounts and finally a successful initial core. I then became a convert to wanting to have a stop function at the tailstock end of the lathe.

I considered wiring a switch for the incoming power. This would work, but would also reset the lathe. DVR lathe control panel turns off the lathe rotation, but does not turn off the power so any speed and program settings are retained.

Woodcraft recently had a 15% off anniversary sale so I decided to purchase the retrofit and remote.

The items arrived on Monday. I was eager to install so drove down to the store after getting the phone call.

I got home, read and re-read the instructions. Seemed simple. Move a board from the old control panel to the new control panel, add a receiver jumper board, connect the cables and should be good to go.

Well, not so simple. The instructions showed the ribbon cable from the LCD display first being connected to the board, then the receiver. I did this, but now the end at the receiver was proud of the side of the control panel. I was not able to screw the panel back. I thought I would try moving the connectors, since the middle connector was not as tall. So I put the middle connector on the receiver board and the end connector on the main board.

It was still a very tight fit and I was concerned I may be pinching something. I screwed on the control panel.

The lathe worked, but not the remote. The LCD display went blank after a few seconds. I put this down to having pinched something.

I unscrewed the panel and the LCD display seemed to be fine.

The instructions showed a "Pairing button" on a diagram but did not mention if/how to use. I tried pressing. No difference.

I called to the store and they recommended I go back the following day to test with the in-store remote enabled DVR 2024 machine. The next day, Tuesday I went back to the store and was helped by Neil who is an employee, avid woodturner and also member of the local woodturning club. 

Neil found the stores remote control and gave it a try. This one worked. He then made a call either to Woodcraft or Teknatool support. He was told the instructions were wrong and the cable connectors were shown wrong. I was advised to connect the middle cable to the receiver and end cable to the board, as I had done.

Neil was also told the user needs to press the Pairing button to keep changing channels, test, press again, etc, until the receiver is set to the same channel as the remote.

The remote controller has no method to change channel. Heck Teknatool do not even give a way to change battery "Take this to a watch repair shop to replace the battery".

I get home reconnect the control panel, power up, press the pairing button. Nothing. After 3 presses the remote control now works. I am feeling relieved.

I then notice the LCD panel is blank. Backlight works. The lathe works. The LCD display shows when I first press "ON" but after a short period - few seconds to thirty seconds, it goes blank. Crap.

I am about to consider taking this back to Woodcraft. The local store owner mentioned he would make this good, so I am not concerned about any return.

I start to wonder if the LCD issue is because the cable from the board which generates the signal is first going to the receiver board then the LCD display.

I decide to re-connect the cable per the original instructions. Middle connector to the main board, end connector to the receiver. Now the LCD display is directly connected to the main board.

I turn the lathe back on and viola, electrical connection fixed.

So now the lathe works, the remote works, the LCD display is stable. I am back to the connector being too high on the receiver.

I ended up needing to fabricate a small frame to stand the control panel about 1in from the face of the headstock to give plenty of room for the cables.

All in all, I am very unhappy with a bad Teknatool design.

I am happy with the local Woodcraft store and help. They did what they could. 

I hope anyone considering the retrofit control panel will be vary of the lengths you may have to go to in order to get this to work.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Dave . 
I had been planning on getting a remote button myself . 
May have to give it a while until they have sorted things out.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I like have a second stop button on my powermatic that I can place any where on the lathe (magnetic base). I use it a lot when doing the parting of pepper mills. I put it where I can hit it with my knee. Mine is not wireless but it has a cable longer than the lathe.
Tom


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

My NOVA is too olld for this :thumbdown: ,

Hope the display issue is completely resolved ... please let us know if otherwise.

I hope Teknatool pay heed to this post. When they were in Newzealand they were apparently very responsive to input. I dont know know I think they are based in asia somewhere.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> My NOVA is too olld for this :thumbdown: ,
> 
> Hope the display issue is completely resolved ... please let us know if otherwise.
> 
> I hope Teknatool pay heed to this post. When they were in Newzealand they were apparently very responsive to input. I dont know know I think they are based in asia somewhere.


As I understand it , 
Teknatool is still based in Auckland , NZ .
R&D is there , some manufacturing is in NZ and some in USA
The bulk of the manufacturing is in China


Dave , is your Nova a DVR ?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Manuka Jock said:


> As I understand it ,
> Teknatool is still based in Auckland , NZ .
> R&D is there , some manufacturing is in NZ and some in USA
> The bulk of the manufacturing is in China
> Dave , is your Nova a DVR ?


Yes I have a NOVA DVR XP 1624

I think Teknatool have a US engineering dept, although not clear if this is doing the design or the tweaks of the design for the US market. There is some presence in California.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

thanks for the clarification ... I knew china came in somewhere. A guy in my club was a rep for them here in Australia and had several phone calls while it was purely NZ operation. He believes some of his calls resulted in changes and updates and they would give him new machines as improvements were made.

this is mine





















NOVA 3000 not DVR


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> this is mine
> 
> NOVA 3000 not DVR


Too clean. 

Just pulling your leg. I expect this was after initial setup.

I did not take any pictures of my lathe when first setup.

This is a better picture of what a lathe should look like. :icon_smile:









Keen eyed readers should see the remote control on the tailstock.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Too clean.
> 
> This is a better picture of what a lathe should look like. :icon_smile:


That sounds like a challenge ... I'll be back


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> Yes I have a NOVA DVR XP 1624
> 
> I think Teknatool have a US engineering dept, although not clear if this is doing the design or the tweaks of the design for the US market. There is some presence in California.


Sorry , was asking DaveTTC .

We just call them DVR XP . 
Adding the 1624 adds to the confusion with the non DVRs :yes:


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> thanks for the clarification ... I knew china came in somewhere. A guy in my club was a rep for them here in Australia and had several phone calls while it was purely NZ operation. He believes some of his calls resulted in changes and updates and they would give him new machines as improvements were made.
> this is mine
> NOVA 3000 not DVR


Dave , 
the remote only works with the computerised DVRs


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

NOVA - check

Lathe - check

ok everything else might be borderline thread hijacker but here is what the challenge led to .... my only enjoyment yesterday lol





















yes the NOVA gets some occasional use


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> NOVA - check
> 
> Lathe - check
> 
> ...


Woohoo, now that is how a lathe is supposed to look. Nice pile of shavings. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

now to decide if it is a practice piece for beads and coves or do I do something with it


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Turn a candle stick . 
Has beads , coves , a hole in one end and a tenon on the other .
Plus you get to turn a saucer with a mortise in it ,
and do a glue up :thumbsup:


----------

